
A plan to make artificial meteor showers (2019) - jonbaer
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190102-the-plan-to-make-artificial-meteor-showers
======
Aardwolf
On slashdot, this would have the tag "whatcouldpossiblygowrong"

------
rbanffy
A satellite that can launch pellets in very specific directions at 8 km/s can
also be called an orbital canon.

~~~
UI_at_80x24
Mass Drivers for fun and profit?

All it needs is tungsten ammo.

~~~
rbanffy
Depleted uranium, perhaps.

------
3pt14159
I'm normally the critic of dangerous satellite stuff (anti-satellite weapons,
spy satellites getting dangerously close to each other, etc) but I love this
idea. The problem seems well defined, there's lots of eyes on it and the
result would be so grand. Meteor showers are so beautiful and having people
enjoy them more often is so wonderful.

~~~
outworlder
Maybe they will be motivated to preserve dark skies then. Maybe.

------
kawfey
I wonder if the artificial meteors ionize well enough to enable meteor scatter
propagation on VHF/UHF amateur radio like regular meteors do.

